# Nicknames for Christopher



## hlkm2e

Does anyone have any good nicknames for Christopher, besides Chris? Or any variation on the name Chris for a boy? Even way out there suggestions would be a great help.

Thanks.


----------



## traceface

I read a book where the boy was called Toph. i kind of like it, I think it might be an "in" nickname right now though


----------



## benharperfan

My DH's cousin goes by Chris, but his first name is actually Christensen. I like that as a first name.


----------



## coleslaw

There is an actor - Topher Grace - who may be making that version used more often.


----------



## member

I love the name Christopher! In the middle ages, the popular nickname was Kit.


----------



## TranscendentalMom

I love Topher...I think its adorable. Sorry I can't think of any others.


----------



## fleuretlumiere

Kit is cute


----------



## nicole lisa

My brother goes by Critt, Critter or Christophus.

I like Kit.


----------



## IncaMama

i've known a Kit and a Topher. Kit had a mullet. LMAO!!


----------



## sleet76

Some British nicknames are Kit and Kip (according to a book I have), and an interesting version that a friend used for her son is Kristof (not sure how she spells it).


----------



## vlwc

DH's name is Kristoffer, pronounced KrisTOFFer instead of the normal KRIStoffer. (I wouldn't recommend changing the pronunciation of such a common name--very confusing.) I've always called him Kristoff, but most of his family and everyone he works with calls him Kris.


----------



## siddie

What about Sport? Just joking!


----------



## fiddledebi

I knew someone once named Cristian (pronounced Kriss-tee-AHN, accent on the last syllable), and his wife called him Tatan. I don't know if that was their own thing, or a common nickname in the Spanish-speaking country where he came from.


----------



## hlkm2e

These are great, lots of ones I hadn't heard of. I would love to hear more. It seems like Christopher is name that doesn't have tons of nicknames.


----------



## nomadmom

Dh's friend Christopher has the nickname "Tiffer", and I've also heard of Cristo.


----------



## monkaha

We call our Christopher CJ sometimes (and always when typing or writing, LOL). His middle name is Jacob. I really like Kit, gonna have to start using that one







We use Chris a lot. And sometimes Topher, but always joking-didn't know people actually used it as a name! For me, Topher always flashes a mental image of a gopher.







:LOL


----------



## brookely ash

We call my brother CooToo. I think my sister couldn't say his name quite right when she was little and the nick name stuck.


----------



## sugarmoon

I went to school w/ a kid who went by "Pher", as in fur. His sister was Jessica, but went by Jec. I think both names evolved from the kids mispronounciations as little kids, and just stuck. Jec writes for the local paper now, and still uses jec


----------



## Noisette's_Maman

I have friends who are married and each has a brother named Christopher. Luckily for them the confusion is minimal because one has been called 'Cricket' for all of his life!


----------



## Katrinawitch

A good friend of mine, named Christopher at birth, has always gone by the nickname Kit, since he was a wee babe! I really like that nickname, instead of Chris.

He can always tell when telemarketers are calling, because they'll ask for "Chris Lastname"!!


----------



## Throkmorton

DH is a Christopher, and his friends call him Topper
I don't like it, but it's better than what they used to call him: Chrissybear or Kissyfur. Yes, even as adults...
My BIL is a Chris
Mu cousin is Chris or Kit
There are far too many Chrises in this world.


----------



## EnviroBecca

I've known a couple of Christophers who were called Chip. Not that I think that's a great nickname--are you a snack food or a computer part or damage to a dish?--but it's an option.


----------



## Brandi

I like Topher. It's very cute!


----------



## hjohnson

I call my Christopher "Bubba". Don't ask me why. I just think it is cute.


----------



## calpurnia

We call my uncle Sos. I have no idea how that came about.


----------



## Zizo15

hlkm2e said:


> Does anyone have any good nicknames for Christopher, besides Chris? Or any variation on the name Chris for a boy? Even way out there suggestions would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks.


Good


----------

